# Lemon Pepper Jerky



## Rings Я Us (Dec 24, 2017)

Thought I would try something different for a change.
I usually do a less complicated ingredient lists for jerky but I thought I would give noboundries lemon pepper beef jerky a try.
I'm doing this in the smoker and in the oven. Just wanted to try side by side comparison of smoke and no smoke.
Plus, it will take a couple days for all this in the smoker.
5.3 lbs or so..
Link to noboundries lemon pepper jerky recipe.
https://smokingmeatforums.com/threads/lemon-pepper-jerky-recipe.266786/#post-1781042

I'm going 2 days in the brine/marinade.

More pics in a day.  I will let ya all know how I liked the flavor also.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 24, 2017)

Did you use your El Cheapo Slicer?


----------



## cmayna (Dec 24, 2017)

Looking forward to see some results.  I'm also considering doing this recipe very soon.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 24, 2017)

motocrash said:


> Did you use your El Cheapo Slicer?


Yeah.. slicer kicked butt.. just put the meat in the freezer for 4 hours or so. 
I had top and bottom round. Cut nice.. 
Big slices I cut down the middle.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 24, 2017)

That's why I was wondering because they looked sliced like a champ.Mine will only slice decent to about 1/32".Have you tried thin slicing?

Edit - 1/16"- 3/32" if i'm lucky and hold my tongue right.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 24, 2017)

motocrash said:


> That's why I was wondering because they looked sliced like a champ.Mine will only slice decent to about 1/32".Have you tried thin slicing?
> 
> Edit - 1/16"- 3/32" if i'm lucky and hold my tongue right.


Not thinner than 1/16 " no.. I guess I can try that next time I slice the Canadian bacon.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 24, 2017)

Wonder if this thing works? Chefs choice 601 blade sharpener.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 24, 2017)

I've just held my diamond steel on my Weston.It has an oval shape to it so it fits between the fence.It seems to hone the edge pretty well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 25, 2017)

Looks like a good start!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 25, 2017)

ECM going 175 with hickory smoke...
20° outside and snow.. 15 mph winds. Snow blowing off the rooftops and melting on the ECM.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 25, 2017)

Some good smoke at 180 ish is good for jerky making.. 2 hours in.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh yeah!....


----------



## motocrash (Dec 25, 2017)

Top pic...Top Round foreground and Bottom to the rear?


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 25, 2017)

That looks tasty Rings!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 25, 2017)

I did 4 trays like that for just over 2 hours each. 175 to 190 range. 
Turned out good. 
Not sure what meat is what.. I mixed them..
Stuff was done good after 2 hours. I got a couple dark pieces that were around the edges.. not much. Tastes pretty good.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 25, 2017)

Sure looks good!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 25, 2017)

Some Worcestershire and teriyaki comes through. I did add some molasses and soy for a small departure from the original recipe. Extra cracked black.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 26, 2017)

ECM held good temps in the windy 20° weather.  180 average & ranged 170-190.
There were a couple times that temps did go below or above that, but not for more than a couple minutes. Wood chunks burned great at that temp. It probably was closer to 250 under my water bowl that I left empty and just used for a deflector.
  The lemon pepper recipe was a good one to keep in the book for later. I wouldn't say it was so good that I wouldn't use anything else. 4 out of 5

Glad I did it yesterday, it's 3° outside today.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 26, 2017)

How did the smoked jerky compare to the oven batch?  Am I correct that you ran the smoker for just 2 hours?   How about the oven batch?


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 26, 2017)

cmayna said:


> How did the smoked jerky compare to the oven batch?  Am I correct that you ran the smoker for just 2 hours?   How about the oven batch?


I had such an easy time with the smoked jerky that I decided to do both 2.5 lb batches on the smoker. It all got done in 5 hours start to finish. & I tasted the smoked 1st batch and decided it was good. So I didn't do any in the oven. 
Yes.... 2 hours is all it needed. I didn't want it to be to thin and get crispy.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks good Johnny.  With just 2 hours in the smoker how smokey was the jerky??
Gary


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 26, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Looks good Johnny.  With just 2 hours in the smoker how smokey was the jerky??
> Gary


Well I used a couple big chunks ... They really did get smoking good.. It was noticeable for sure.. Or is. _
	

		
			
		

		
	








Any smokier and I think it would overpower the other seasoning.


----------



## mike5051 (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks great!  I want to do jerky so bad!  I don't have a slicer and I don't think the WSM will cooperate either.

Mike


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 26, 2017)

The charcoal smokers have to go with just like a half dozen or less  charcoal briquetes in them to keep temps under 200 sometimes.. it's harder to do.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 26, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Looks great!  I want to do jerky so bad!  I don't have a slicer and I don't think the WSM will cooperate either.
> 
> Mike



Except for knives, I don't own a slicer either.  The butcher slices the meat I use.

I make jerky all the time on the WSM.  All bottom vents closed, load it with cold briquettes.  Form a ring in the center with some chunks of wood, then put 6 hot briquettes in the middle of the ring.  It might take up to 90 minutes for the white smoke to start showing hints of blue.

I take the bottom rack out and put two bricks on the top rack.  I lay out my jerky on the top rack, then put the bottom rack on the top of the two bricks.  Then fill the top rack with what's left of your jerky.  In a 22.5 I can load about 3.5 lbs of sliced, marinated bottom round. Believe it or not, the lid still fits just fine.

And once you have the thin blue smoke, or invisible smoke, don't be afraid to closed down your top vent to 1/4 to 1/2 if the chamber temp starts climbing past about 175F.  It works and won't cause stale smoke.  













02- Reading to unload.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Jul 12, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 26, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> Except for knives, I don't own a slicer either.  The butcher slices the meat I use.
> 
> I make jerky all the time on the WSM.  All bottom vents closed, load it with cold briquettes.  Form a ring in the center with some chunks of wood, then put 6 hot briquettes in the middle of the ring.  It might take up to 90 minutes for the white smoke to start showing hints of blue.
> 
> ...




Oh snap! I coulda done that and did my bottom rack higher , instead of over my water pan .. or put the bricks in the water pan to raise the lower grate a few inches.. woulda been more even heat with the top grate..  Oh well.. it worked out ok..


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 26, 2017)

I hate leaning into a smoky barrel laying out the jerky.  Tried this on a whim a while ago.  Worked like a champ.  Works for Cabackian bacon too.  Did eight pork sirloins that way for Christmas gifts.


----------



## wrestler75 (Dec 26, 2017)

Looks great...


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 27, 2017)

I have to try this. The Grandkids love lemon pepper on eggs and cucumbers.
I bet they'd love it on meat protein.


----------



## griz400 (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice job John on that jerky .. P:cool:INTS ..........

Try some dried on flakes when you first put it on smoker ... It's a nice twist ..


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 30, 2017)

RRU,  You battled the elements and turned out a good batch of jerky ! like


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 30, 2017)

I have a general question here...
Could you smoke dehydrated, or half dehydrated, Jerky before finishing drying it?
Or is it better to do the smoking _prior to_ dehydration?

Trying to change ma ways, so errant thoughts dribble out my ears at times....
(Or irritable thoughts, depending on your point of view... :D )


----------



## motocrash (Mar 16, 2018)

I used one off someone else's post -worked good.:D


----------



## motocrash (Mar 16, 2018)

Very interesting business model.I wondered how they did it.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/foodanddr...es-are-so-cheap/ss-BBKavDl?li=BBnb7Kw#image=1


----------



## noboundaries (May 8, 2018)

I needed to quickly make a batch of jerky last week before hitting the road for several days due to a family emergency. I usually need to eat something every 4 hours or my body chemistry gets all out of whack. Jerky gets me through the periods when I can't eat for 4 hours or longer.

I pulled what I thought was a pre-sliced package of bottom round out of the freezer. Turns out it was sliced chuck, much fattier than bottom round. I didn't have time to thaw a package of BR, so I made lemon jerky out of the chuck. I use cure #1 in my marinade for safety and kept the finished product in a cold cooler due to the higher fat content.

Taste was great, texture definitely different, but in a good way for most bites. Some of it took a LOT of chewing to finally masticate. I wouldn't recommend using chuck, but it worked. I kept remembering what a survival instructor told me a long time ago in training: "You can make jerky out of any meat." At the time, we were making a jerky tent out of parachute panels, using some kind of grey snake I found in a north Florida swamp and carried back to camp alive in one of the chest pockets of my flight suit. Still gives me the heebee jeebees thinking about it.


----------



## SonnyE (May 8, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Still gives me the heebee jeebees thinking about it.



LOL! You survived Ray. Both the heebee jeebees and the snake.
Sing along now!


----------



## noboundaries (May 8, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> LOL! You survived Ray. Both the heebee jeebees and the snake.
> Sing along now!



I was laughing so loud the neighbors probably thought I'd lost my mind!


----------

